# Lcd for 71275



## agbirm (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a medicare patient that I am coding for the procedure 71275. Does any one know if there is an LCD list of accepted diagnosis for this procedure? I cant seem to find a list for Wisconsin.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 26, 2012)

agbirm said:


> I have a medicare patient that I am coding for the procedure 71275. Does any one know if there is an LCD list of accepted diagnosis for this procedure? I cant seem to find a list for Wisconsin.



I certainly don't mean to sound sarcastic and I do not have a list, but if I did (have a list), I would still use the diagnosis provided for the test, regardless of whether or not it is on the LCD. 

If the physician who ordered the test did not provide a diagnosis (condition, sign or symptom) I would query them for that information. 

HTH


----------



## berryc (Jul 26, 2012)

*Florida LCD 71275*

CTA – ANGIOGRAM OF THE CHEST - 71275

It is not enough to link the procedure code to a correct, payable ICD-9-CM code. The diagnosis or clinical signs/symptoms must be present for the procedure to be paid. Further, these ICD-9-CM codes can be used only with the conditions listed in the Indications and Limitations sections of this LCD.

164.1  	 Malignant neoplasm of heart
212.7   	Benign neoplasm of heart
239.1   	Neoplasm of unspecified nature of respiratory system
337.9   	Unspecified disorder of autonomic nervous system
415.0    Acute cor pulmonale
415.11  Iatrogenic pulmonary embolism and infarction
415.12  Septic pulmonary embolism
415.19  Other pulmonary embolism and infarction
416.0   	Primary pulmonary hypertension
416.1  	Kyphoscoliotic heart disease
416.2	Chronic pulmonary embolism
416.8	Other chronic pulmonary heart diseases
416.9	Chronic pulmonary heart disease unspecified
417.0	Arteriovenous fistula of pulmonary vessels
417.1	Aneurysm of pulmonary artery
417.8	Other specified diseases of pulmonary circulation
417.9	Unspecified disease of pulmonary circulation
435.2	Subclavian steal syndrome
441.00	Dissection of aorta aneurysm unspecified site
441.01	Dissection of aorta thoracic
441.03	Dissection of aorta thoracoabdominal
441.1	Thoracic aneurysm ruptured
441.2	Thoracic aneurysm without rupture
441.6	Thoracoabdominal aneurysm ruptured
441.7	Thoracoabdominal aneurysm without rupture
444.1	Embolism and thrombosis of thoracic aorta
458.9	Hypotension unspecified
518.5	Pulmonary insufficiency following trauma and surgery
518.81	Acute respiratory failure
518.82	Other pulmonary insufficiency not elsewhere classified
729.5	Pain in limb
729.81	Swelling of limb
747.10	Coarctation of aorta (preductal) (postductal)
747.11	Interruption of aortic arch
747.20	Congenital anomaly of aorta unspecified
747.21	Congenital anomalies of aortic arch
747.22	Congenital atresia and stenosis of aorta
747.29	Other congenital anomalies of aorta
747.3	Congenital anomalies of pulmonary artery
747.40	Congenital anomaly of great veins unspecified
747.41	Total anomalous pulmonary venous connection
747.42	Partial anomalous pulmonary venous connection
747.49	Other anomalies of great veins
748.9	Unspecified congenital anomaly of respiratory system
785.0	Tachycardia unspecified
785.2	Undiagnosed cardiac murmurs
786.05	Shortness of breath
786.06	Tachypnea
786.09	Respiratory abnormality other
786.30	Hemoptysis, unspecified
786.39	Other hemoptysis
786.50	Unspecified chest pain
786.51	Precordial pain
786.52	Painful respiration
786.59	Other chest pain
786.6	Swelling mass or lump in chest
794.2	Nonspecific abnormal results of function study of pulmonary system
The following codes will be considered reasonable and necessary for CT Angiography of the Chest for Cardiac indications for CPT codes 75571, 75572, 75573, 75574.
402.00	Malignant hypertensive heart disease without heart failure
402.01	Malignant hypertensive heart disease with heart failure
402.10	Benign hypertensive heart disease without heart failure
402.11	Benign hypertensive heart disease with heart failure
402.90	Unspecified hypertensive heart disease without heart failure
402.91	Unspecified hypertensive heart disease with heart failure
411.1	Intermediate coronary syndrome
412	Old myocardial infarction
413.0	Angina decubitus
413.1	Prinzmetal angina
413.9	Other and unspecified angina pectoris
414.00	Coronary atherosclerosis of unspecified type of vessel native or graft
414.01	Coronary atherosclerosis of native coronary artery
414.02	Coronary atherosclerosis of autologous vein bypass graft
414.03	Coronary atherosclerosis of nonautologous biological bypass graft
414.04	Coronary atherosclerosis of artery bypass graft
414.05	Coronary atherosclerosis of unspecified bypass graft
414.06	Coronary atherosclerosis of native coronary artery of transplanted heart
414.07	Coronary atherosclerosis of bypass graft (artery) (vein) of transplanted heart
414.10	Aneurysm of heart (wall)
414.11	Aneurysm of coronary vessels
414.12	Dissection of coronary artery
414.19	Other aneurysm of heart
414.3	Coronary atherosclerosis due to lipid rich plaque
414.8	Other specified forms of chronic ischemic heart disease
414.9	Chronic ischemic heart disease unspecified
420.0	Acute pericarditis in diseases classified elsewhere
420.90	Acute pericarditis unspecified
420.91	Acute idiopathic pericarditis
420.99	Other acute pericarditis
745.0	Common truncus
745.10	Complete transposition of great vessels
745.11	Double outlet right ventricle
745.12	Corrected transposition of great vessels
745.19	Other transposition of great vessels
745.2	Tetralogy of fallot
745.3	Common ventricle
745.4	Ventricular septal defect
745.5	Ostium secundum type atrial septal defect
745.60	Endocardial cushion defect unspecified type
745.61	Ostium primum defect
745.69	Other endocardial cushion defects
745.7	Cor biloculare
745.8	Other bulbus cordis anomalies and anomalies of cardiac septal closure
745.9	Unspecified defect of septal closure
746.00	Congenital pulmonary valve anomaly unspecified
746.01	Atresia of pulmonary valve congenital
746.02	Stenosis of pulmonary valve congenital
746.09	Other congenital anomalies of pulmonary valve
746.1	Tricuspid atresia and stenosis congenital
746.2	Ebstein's anomaly
746.3	Congenital stenosis of aortic valve
746.4	Congenital insufficiency of aortic valve
746.5	Congenital mitral stenosis
746.6	Congenital mitral insufficiency
746.7	Hypoplastic left heart syndrome
746.81	Subaortic stenosis congenital
746.82	Cor triatriatum
746.83	Infundibular pulmonic stenosis congenital
746.84	Congenital obstructive anomalies of heart not elsewhere classified
746.85	Coronary artery anomaly congenital
746.86	Congenital heart block
746.87	Malposition of heart and cardiac apex
746.89	Other specified congenital anomalies of heart
746.9	Unspecified congenital anomaly of heart
747.40	Congenital anomaly of great veins unspecified
747.41	Total anomalous pulmonary venous connection
747.42	Partial anomalous pulmonary venous connection
747.49	Other anomalies of great veins
786.05	Shortness of breath
786.50	Unspecified chest pain
786.51	Precordial pain
786.59	Other chest pain
794.30	Unspecified abnormal function study of cardiovascular system
794.31	Nonspecific abnormal electrocardiogram (ecg) (ekg)


----------



## agbirm (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you, I certainly have NO intention of coding anything that is not in the report as a diagnosis or symptom and is properly documented. However, if there are multiple coding options it is helpful to have the list.


----------

